# Luffy vs Mr. Fantastic



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 10, 2015)

The battle of the rubber bands. 

Mr. Fantastic is mid meta so he should be like mhs and city block to city busting?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

obd wiki profile gives mr fantastic mach 1k and city level+ stats with class EJ of SS
current Luffy sits on small city level dc and mach 2k speed 
which means luffy is somewhat weaker and just a bit faster than him.(maybe not even this considering how EM constantly updates Fantastic Four on his blogs and respect threads)
so yeah, i'm leaning towards Reed


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 10, 2015)

I think Reed might also have a slight intelligence advantage


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2015)

Rubber Band Man solos


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> obd wiki profile gives mr fantastic mach 1k and city level+ stats with class EJ of SS
> current Luffy sits on small city level dc and mach 2k speed
> which means luffy is somewhat weaker and just a bit faster than him.(maybe not even this considering how EM constantly updates Fantastic Four on his blogs and respect threads)
> so yeah, i'm leaning towards Reed



Not only that but Luffy continues to lose in threads against Reed not just because of speed and strength but because his rubber band abilities are far more versatile (being capable of restraining Savage Hulk and even World War Hulk for a while) his previous profile listed him as being able to boost his synapses to relitivistic speeds if necessary (not really sure what that's basing it off of though)

Aside from that Luffy's physical attacks would be a waste of energy on Reed anyway.

General consensus was that Reed ensnares Luffy's head and suffocates him.



Imperator100 said:


> I think Reed might also have a slight intelligence advantage



And just like Luffy he has no time for chivalry


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2015)

What is Luffy even doing to Reed ? I mean the dude was literally stretched by the Thing and the Hulk, one that is planet level and the other that is the Hulk .

So, since he is more intelligent he should just sit there and wait while Luffy loses all of his energy trying to even dent him . 

I might be wrong about Reed's durability but sincerely he has been stretched by WWH and survived, he HAS to have at least more than city level durability . It was WWH for crying out loud and I'm not sure but I think WWH was especially mad at Reed and Tony(And Strange) because they were the supergeniuses that sent him away .

Edit: One could reasonably argue that a character that withstood standard Hulk's punches and survived is above city level, but WWH double punch when he is mad at you specifically ? I think this is just way above city level .


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 10, 2015)

Are you sure that wouldn't be an outlier? Isn't wwh hulk planet level?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2015)

rape thread.....when he can constantly do it.. outlier is most likely going to be thrown out the window. seriously there's a lot of time reed has stopped hulk or someone on that level by binding them.... Calling all of that outlier is pretty retarded...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

World war hulk is an enterely different matter than guys like thing or your average hulk,tho
he should still be above city level at least on durability


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 10, 2015)

City Level+ (or rather at least Island Level given he shrugged an anti-matter blast just fine) only applied to "energy" attacks IIRC, Reed's durability against everything else is a lot higher.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> World war hulk is an enterely different matter than guys like thing or your average hulk,tho
> he should still be above city level at least on durability



Mid-Island level I'd say

We have WWH in the triple digit gigatons and that's just for his footsteps.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 10, 2015)

Reed's been absorbing class 100 blows with his rubberness for decades now.. that's way beyond what Luffy can damage.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Reed's been absorbing class 100 blows with his rubberness for decades now.. that's way beyond what Luffy can damage.



Luffy is way above Class 100 though 

he has been busting through hundreds of tons since the beginning


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2015)

Class 100 from Marvel are guys like the Thing, Juggernaut, the Hulk .


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Class 100 from Marvel are guys like the Thing, Juggernaut, the Hulk .



I know that was a joke.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Luffy is way above Class 100 though
> 
> he has been busting through hundreds of tons since the beginning



ah literalism


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I know that was a joke.



I know, I was just saying to future reference fo' people who don't know Marvel too well .

Edit: 





Tom Servo said:


> Mid-Island level I'd say
> 
> We have WWH in the triple digit gigatons and that's just for his footsteps.



Someone did a calc on that ? Do you have it with you ? And the footsteps were the ones that were destroying a coast(I think east coast) in the US or was it another one ? 

I always would have liked to see the tectonic plates feat calc'd but I guess it's too hard to so .


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I know, I was just saying to future reference fo' people who don't know Marvel too well .
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Say it louder maybe the people digging through the slums of MVC will hear


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I know, I was just saying to future reference fo' people who don't know Marvel too well .
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the calc

but its listed on the Comprehensive Energy Scale as being ">201.27 gigatons each"



which means that it is approved


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I think it's reasonable enough .

But damn 3 digit gigaton footsteps . 

Imagine what Reed's dura is, I mean, he was MAD at Reed in a very specific way . He even thought to be killing him and Strange versus some random aliens then he threw them into a star, I think it was the Sun .


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Well, I think it's reasonable enough .
> 
> But damn 3 digit gigaton footsteps .
> 
> Imagine what Reed's dura is, I mean, he was MAD at Reed in a very specific way . He even thought to be killing him and Strange versus some random aliens then he threw them into a star, I think it was the Sun .



Yeah even the weaker comic book characters have been getting a boast recently (Cap's at MHS+ reactions now, Human Torch is now skyrocketing above Island level and is now Large Planet level with his supernova)

Which is pretty funny only in Comics can a character jump from superosnic to MHS reactions and go from Island to Large Planet level and have them not make that big of a difference)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I know, I follow Mike . EM is da best .


----------



## FireEel (Jan 11, 2015)

Why are we using WWH to scale Reed? He did nothing but get trashed by him.

Using Namor or Thing would be more reasonable.

Reed is an enigma actually. On one hand, his stats suggest he can dish out alot physically more than what he usually does. On the other hand, I remember a serious Peter Parker making him look like a chump.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 11, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Why are we using WWH to scale Reed? He did nothing but get trashed by him.
> 
> Using Namor or Thing would be more reasonable.
> 
> Reed is an enigma actually. On one hand, his stats suggest he can dish out alot physically more than what he usually does. On the other hand, I remember a serious Peter Parker making him look like a chump.



If WWH touched Luffy, Luffy would be vaporized rubber . Getting trashed by WWH and surviving is a feat of durability, because the guy is the one that has footsteps that were destroying an entire coast .

Foot . Steps . 

And yeah, Reed is pretty damn inconsistent in his output .


----------



## FireEel (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> If WWH touched Luffy, Luffy would be vaporized rubber . Getting trashed by WWH and surviving is a feat of durability, because the guy is the one that has footsteps that were destroying an entire coast .
> 
> Foot . Steps .
> 
> And yeah, Reed is pretty damn inconsistent in his output .



Reed is like Namor.

On a good day, Namor can tango with the likes of Hulk or Hercules on land.

On a bad thing, even a street-level Capt America enemy can take him out easy.

Just that Namor has a better rep as a "big boy".


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 11, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Reed is like Namor.
> 
> On a good day, Namor can tango with the likes of Hulk or Hercules on land.
> 
> ...



You mean like how an out of water amnesiac Namor gets punched across the country and is just fine?

going by low end showings like that is pretty silly.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 11, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Rubber Band Man solos



lol, do you mean T.I the rapper?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 11, 2015)

Then who in marvel could luffy reasonably take on?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 11, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Then who in marvel could luffy reasonably take on?



when even class fifty guys like Sabertooth have killed a Wendigo due to their own hax apart from strength?

Luke Cage due to speed and the like, unless he's gotten better there, Luffy's not taking many hits from him though.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Jan 11, 2015)

Wait, how is Luke Cage a good match for Luffy with consistent feats? Isn't he modaretly above Spiderman? 

And I'm pretty sure Reed isn't consistently on Luffy's level.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 11, 2015)

Unless Reed has prep, Luffy will tear him apart.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2015)

Luffy punches people in the soul now

Be reasonable


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 11, 2015)

ForzaRoma said:


> Wait, how is Luke Cage a good match for Luffy with consistent feats? Isn't he modaretly above Spiderman?
> 
> *And I'm pretty sure Reed isn't consistently on Luffy's level.*



You'd be wrong. He wraps around Luffy and suffocates him to death. There's really nothing here that Luffy can do to stop Reed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 11, 2015)

ForzaRoma said:


> Wait, how is Luke Cage a good match for Luffy with consistent feats? Isn't he modaretly above Spiderman? l.



...in the seventies and even then he was several leagues above pete's strength



ShadowReaper said:


> Unless Reed has prep, Luffy will tear him apart.



....lemme guess you were a mainstream shounen reg weren't you?



Tom Servo said:


> You'd be wrong. He wraps around Luffy and suffocates him to death. There's really nothing here that Luffy can do to stop Reed.



Dem Cancerdome hold outs


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 11, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Unless Reed has prep, Luffy will tear him apart.



Mate you saying that Luffy's output is bigger than WWH ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 11, 2015)

Itachi solos.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 11, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi solos.



welcome back you magnificent bastard!


----------



## TobiSan (Jan 11, 2015)

Reed with prep wins
Reed without prep dies


----------



## Aduro (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't scaling with any Hulk pretty troublesome? I mean he is pretty much as strong as he has to be or as strong as he is angry so the force of him pulling Reed would be difficult to measure, not that scaling from The Thing doesn't  make him well above Luffy.

Reed is too durable for Luffy to speedblitz anyway and too smart not to find a way to choke, suffocate or  drown him by bouncing him into the sea or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2015)

> Reed without prep dies


lol no. Reed with prep or not still wins...


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jan 11, 2015)

Reed have a bad track record against the Thing.

Thing strengh level is more than enough to defeat Reed. Let alone Savage Hulk and WWH.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 11, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Reed with prep wins
> Reed without prep dies





shade0180 said:


> lol no. Reed with prep or not still wins...



I really don't understand shit replies like that...honestly. Do we have an Otaku problem or some shit?



eaebiakuya said:


> Reed have a bad track record against the Thing.
> 
> Thing strengh level is more than enough to defeat Reed. Let alone Savage Hulk and WWH.



...Even if true, you act like Ben isn't capable of baby shaking most if not all of the HST. So what exactly does that mean? A guy who can grab a tailed beast and snap its neck with his bare hands or take Whitebeards beast quake and liver shot him so hard his torso explodes beats up Reed._.And Reed can take it
_
what exactly does that prove?


----------



## FireEel (Jan 12, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ...Even if true, you act like Ben isn't capable of baby shaking most if not all of the HST. So what exactly does that mean? A guy who can grab a tailed beast and snap its neck with his bare hands



Good Lord!

Well over two years, and you're still rolling with this bullshit?

No wonder we call this the cancerdome.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> Well over two years, and you're still rolling with this bullshit?
> 
> No wonder we call this the cancerdome.



I think you confused the mainstream whatever the fuck shounen battledome with the main OBD there.

And that isn't bullshit either


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> Well over two years, and you're still rolling with this bullshit?
> 
> No wonder we call this the cancerdome.



The Thing is still planet level easily, so yeah, he is capale of snapping the Bijuu's neck . 

The only planet level character in the HST is Rikudou IIRC .


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 12, 2015)

Planet level Thing? Really? Now this I have to see, if you don't mind can you link it


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

I mean it isn't like the guys crushed drills that can core planets before. 

And its not like his damage soak is't so great that he can take blows from fucking Gladiator and not be immediately turned into soup


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 12, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Planet level Thing? Really? Now this I have to see, if you don't mind can you link it



He is easily  with a feat of hurting someone with 

He also had a good showing versus Gladiator as mentioned above


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> He is easily  with a feat of hurting someone with
> 
> He also had a good showing versus Gladiator as mentioned above



Ben's better attributes is he's like Vegeta in that the fucker can take absurd levels of abuse, wayyyy waaayy above his class. Guys got damage soak closer to a class one hundred than an eighty or ninety...

oh that and he's actually probably one of the better hand to hand specialists of the bricks, guy even teaches boxing and shit at local gyms. He's basically got that right mix of combat pragmatism, soak and genuine skill that makes him dangerous even to people who can dust off his peers.

Oh and his grip strength is the tits 

An Elder of the universe conceded a fight to him out of his respect of his martial skill and the fact that he was willing to get up after being beaten into orange paste. Ben's not someone you fuck around with basically..


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 12, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I mean it isn't like the guys crushed drills that can core planets before.
> 
> And its not like his damage soak is't so great that he can take blows from fucking Gladiator and not be immediately turned into soup


 Can he get scaled to Gray Hulk's asteroid feat?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 12, 2015)

Worthy Thing is an entirely new beast

But most of the Class 100... are atleast in the city-mountain range I think as a bare min.

Hell even Young Molly from Runaways who strength is better than Colossus


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can he get scaled to Gray Hulk's asteroid feat?



I never thought of that but ... Maybe, since Grey Hulk is the weakest incarnation of all .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Can he get scaled to Gray Hulk's asteroid feat?



ummm I mean he could probably manage it..but he'd probably be pretty fucked up after the fact. Things durability isn't what makes him stand up above his weight class so much as his damage soak does.



Byrd said:


> Worthy Thing is an entirely new beast
> 
> But most of the Class 100... are atleast in the city-mountain range I think as a bare min.



Actually no that's most class 70's-80's with 90's likely in country level up.

A class 100 is "you make the planet shake when you're blood lusted and trading blows with your opponents" to "my biceps put up multiple shockwaves capable of turning multiple planets into powder when I put someone in sleeper hold too hard"

Thragg rolfstomps people who can fly through planets and handle the explosion of a that does the rest of the work and he;s probably touching mid tier "class 100" at best

on the other extreme you have Suprema who moved the multiverse a centimeter, and supreme himself who did shit like beat up sentient Galaxies, Superman from the silver age who was tossing neutron stars around like tennis balls and classic odin whose wrist movement was putting out greater force than a dozen class 70's backed up by a planet buster  Or when Drax and Thanos completely Kid Buu'd a planet just by grabbing each others shoulders too hard  

tldr it: Class 100 is a pretty huuuggee tier but the bare minimum should be planetary affects


edit then you have War Hulk who..probably should be in a class all of his own, since he POPEYE'd an elder gods magical enchantment


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2015)

War Hulk stopped Juggernaut on his tracks . That's the best feat ever .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> War Hulk stopped Juggernaut on his tracks . That's the best feat ever .



it requires having the power to override the magics of a being, likely beyond even classic Odin...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2015)

Cyttorak is Skyfather level ? That's news to me .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Cyttorak is Skyfather level ? That's news to me .



he created his own reality, with denizens to worship and has been able to empower magics that can hold Galactus however briefly.

Skyfathers the bare minimum


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh, I forgot about his realm . Indeed true .


----------



## Clowe (Jan 12, 2015)

A stalemate most likely? Mr. F has way too much durability, I can't think of anyway luffy could defeat him in combat.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> The Thing is still planet level easily, so yeah, he is capale of snapping the Bijuu's neck .
> 
> The only planet level character in the HST is Rikudou IIRC .



And Kaguya. It's a maybe for EoS Naruto and EoS Sauce tho since we don't know their grown.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> Well over two years, and you're still rolling with this bullshit?
> 
> No wonder we call this the cancerdome.



....
Read EM's FF thread ya shit.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Clowe said:


> A stalemate most likely? Mr. F has way too much durability, I can't think of anyway luffy could defeat him in combat.



send his arms down luffy's throat and suffocate him? Wrap around him and suffocate him? envelope him and suffocate him?

Reed's got plenty of ways to murder Luffy



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ....
> Read EM's FF thread ya shit.



He doesn't give a darn.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jan 13, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I
> 
> ...Even if true, you act like Ben isn't capable of baby shaking most if not all of the HST. So what exactly does that mean? A guy who can grab a tailed beast and snap its neck with his bare hands or take Whitebeards beast quake and liver shot him so hard his torso explodes beats up Reed._.And Reed can take it
> _
> what exactly does that prove?



I think you failed to understand my post. 

I will try make this more clear to you: say Reed can take WWH strengh and use this as his durability is wrong, since a guy much weaker than WWH defeated Reed many times.

Also, is latter explained that  WWH was holding back. He never tried to kill Reed that. We can assume he just used strengh enough to KO him.



> And its not like his damage soak is't so great that he can take blows from fucking Gladiator and not be immediately turned into soup



We also can say every single characther that has ever received a punch from Gladiator have this level then...since he never turned anyone in to a soup after a punch. And in this list you will find many guys far less durable than Thing.




> Can he get scaled to Gray Hulk's asteroid feat?



This is a outlier. The guy dont even had enough strengh to jump from earth to the asteroid.

Even Savage Hulk cannot one shot a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth without amping his strengh level.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 13, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> This is a outlier. The guy dont even had enough strengh to jump from earth to the asteroid.
> 
> Even Savage Hulk cannot one shot a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth without amping his strengh level.



Hulk's strength is commonly compared to those with planetary feats (most notably Drax and Champion) ofcourse its not an outlier...

There isn't sufficient enough evidence to assume it is, you could easily make the argument, it was made to

-get him up into space faster
-get him to save his strength for the asteroid
-not want to risk his leg strength not being strong enough
-make it easier for him to strike it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty sure Hulk can always jump into space if he wanted to.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2015)

you need like low class g striking strength to jump into space


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> I think you failed to understand my post.



No I understood exactly what you were doing and its bullshit. 


eaebiakuya said:


> I will try make this more clear to you: say Reed can take WWH strengh and use this as his durability is wrong, since a guy much weaker than WWH defeated Reed many times.



What guy? Ben? first of all, again that doesn't mean anything in the context of this fight, nor does it help Luffy. Never mind that you citing low end showings is an awful tactic. 



eaebiakuya said:


> Also, is latter explained that  WWH was holding back. He never tried to kill Reed that. We can assume he just used strengh enough to KO him.



...And the force required to down Reed Richards is greater than Luffy can hope to put out..again, if you're point is "you guys are wanking" you're not making a valid case, you're using low end showings, PIS and good ol'fashioned biased..


eaebiakuya said:


> We also can say every single characther that has ever received a punch from Gladiator have this level then...since he never turned anyone in to a soup after a punch. And in this list you will find many guys far less durable than Thing.



No, you really can't at all make this claim. Nor does this claim help Luffy in the slightest




eaebiakuya said:


> This is a outlier. The guy dont even had enough strengh to jump from earth to the asteroid.
> 
> Even Savage Hulk cannot one shot a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth without amping his strengh level.



...Savage Hulk has fucked up time easily. 



Tom Servo said:


> Hulk's strength is commonly compared to those with planetary feats (most notably Drax and Champion) ofcourse its not an outlier...]



ehhh stupid eighties Drax pisses all over 98% of all Hulks everywhere given that he was actually making Thanos put physical effort into dealing with him, that's something even Norrin Radd doesn't easily do.

Not that it matters, Hulks got plenty of other feats of flat out overpowering casual planet busters and manhandling them.




eaebiakuya said:


> There isn't sufficient enough evidence to assume it is, you could easily make the argument, it was made to



That version of the Hulks done things like punch high end class 100's across the united states casually..and then leaping after them and the like..yeah he can jump into space just fine.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pretty sure Hulk can always jump into space if he wanted to.



no point in doing it so he usually wont..not sure why this means anything according to Byakucunt though


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure throughout the whole Infinity Gauntlet fiasco Hulk and DumbDrax were played up as equals

I don't recall Thanos ever requiring to put any bit of effort into fighting Classic Drax. Their first fight ended with Thanos basically knocking him out without any problems. Who at the time was weaker than he was when revived by Mistress Death, he even admits in his fight with Champion that a fight with The Hulk is something even he would want to avoid.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I'm pretty sure throughout the whole Infinity Gauntlet fiasco Hulk and DumbDrax were played up as equals]



Aside from Thanos bitch slapping them both away..no, not to say that Hulk can't get up to his level, the guy can bitch slap time and space when sufficiently pissed.



Tom Servo said:


> I don't recall Thanos ever requiring to put any bit of effort into fighting Classic Drax. Their first fight ended with Thanos basically knocking him out without any problems. Who at the time was weaker than he was when revived by Mistress Death, he even admits in his fight with Champion that a fight with The Hulk is something even he would want to avoid.



their wrestling match that fucked up a planet...and then Drax being told to grab and restrain Odin as opposed to Norrin, who was told to shoot him in the face.

Numbnuts Drax was absurdly strong.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Aside from Thanos bitch slapping them both away..no, not to say that Hulk can't get up to his level, the guy can bitch slap time and space when sufficiently pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't realy a wrestling match. Thanos just blocked a full on assault from Drax while he apparently tried blindsided him.....from the front

Can you show a pic I don't recall Classic Drax being involved with Odin.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wasn't realy a wrestling match. Thanos just blocked a full on assault from Drax while he apparently tried blindsided him.....from the front
> 
> Can you show a pic I don't recall Classic Drax being involved with Odin.



and just them colliding their arms together caused a planet to mass scatter, Hulk has to actually power up to get there. As in "I punch someone who is capable of absorbing multi solar system busting energy attacks not even realize he'd been in a brawl and there is still enough bleed off to rape a world"

The odin vs the infinity watch before Silver Surfer gets Nappa'd

Links are dead, but I found KMC's aannnncciiieenntttt respect thread


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanos once bitchslaped the Hulk and once he said Hulk was a threat . 

I don't understand Thanos .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Thanos once bitchslaped the Hulk and once he said Hulk was a threat .
> 
> I don't understand Thanos .



Thanos saying Hulk is a threat is akin to a top level heel wrestler putting over a new guy.

Not that, that really affects Hulks standing or anything, but taking every statement made in fiction literally in relation to a characters level of potency heedless of both characters feats and history is never a good thing to do.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, but that was a fuck up .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yep, but that was a fuck up .



I mean given Hulks higher end feats, like pulling a popeye and essentially fucking up reality on raw power...I kinda understand why Thanos would say that...its just he can absolutely manhandle Hulk and knock him out before he gets that far.

if he actually gave him time to rage or something..maybe. So it seemed less like acknowledging Hulk as an immediate threat and more giving the guy props and recognizing him as an eventual threat. 

The point was base retard Drax was operating a notch or two above what most Hulks can do without a decent amount of "charge time"


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jan 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Hulk's strength is commonly compared to those with planetary feats (most notably Drax and Champion) ofcourse its not an outlier...



Champion and Drax would defeat GREY HULK with ease! 

Grey Hulk is the weakest incarnation of Hulk.

I never see anyone comparing Grey Hulk with those guys.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jan 15, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> What guy? Ben? first of all, again that doesn't mean anything in the context of this fight, nor does it help Luffy. Never mind that you citing low end showings is an awful tactic.



Reed being defeated by Thing is low end now ? lol

You could say i was bringing "low ending showings" if said Spiderman or Captain America hurted Reed before.

But the Thing ? They interact all the time, and Ben always was able to hurt him. Reed always had problems to constrain him. How you can say it is low showing ?

Lets ignore all reed ben interaction and lets stick with the feat from WWH (a story full of PIS). Sounds right...



> ...And the force required to down Reed Richards is greater than Luffy can hope to put out..again, if you're point is "you guys are wanking" you're not making a valid case, you're using low end showings, PIS and good ol'fashioned biased..



lol Ben beating Reed is "PIS" and "low showing" because he survived a WWH attack like ALL others heroes who were hited by WWH.

And later is explained WWH was holding back.

I dont know how much strengh is need to KO Reed. But FOR SURE it is far less than WWH strengh.




> ...Savage Hulk has fucked up time easily.



I dont think Savege Hulk, without any "rage amp" can one shot a planet two times the size of the earth...but it dont matters to this thread anyway.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Thanos once bitchslaped the Hulk and once he said Hulk was a threat .
> 
> I don't understand Thanos .



You should read that:

Comic Book Mythbuster: Thanos is scared of the Hulk.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 16, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> Champion and Drax would defeat GREY HULK with ease!
> 
> Grey Hulk is the weakest incarnation of Hulk.
> 
> I never see anyone comparing Grey Hulk with those guys.



I wasn't talking about Grey Hulk genius....


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2015)

eaebiakuya said:


> bullshit





eaebiakuya said:


> bullllssshiiit.





eaebiakuya said:


> *insert Klingon insult here*l]




Did you just triple post, and triple post a bunch of bullshit?


----------

